# Tied Stick?



## SherwoodForest (Apr 21, 2009)

I know, it's tai but back when we used to get it, it was buds tied to a stick with a string. I also remeber thinking how it looked like thin spindly weed, and the high was mostly opium. So who here can tell me why they tied the buds to a stick with a string? I always figured it was because the weed was crappy underdeveloped stuff and the opium made it potent.


----------



## viper (Apr 21, 2009)

so the weed dont fall off the stick when you dip it in opium .

thai bud dipped in opium , those were the days .


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 22, 2009)

This is from an old member GanjaGuru 

Some of the longer serving members will remember him 




> Thai stick ranks as one of the 3 most potent kinds of weed I've ever smoked.
> I remember smoking a pinner in my friends 4 x 4 in a parking lot in the snow outside a casino in Lake Tahoe.
> It lieterally felt like I was walking on clouds as we walked into the casino.
> I had never been in a casino before, and as we walked by a bank of slots I reached in my pocket, found a quarter and dropped it in a machine & pulled the handle.
> ...



The Opium free way of making sticks is ......


First they would take whole MJ plants (Sativa) and beat them on a wall that had burlap/jute covering the walls.

Then they would take a knife or scraper and scrape the hash off the burlap.

The hash would be formed into a brick(approx 1-2 pounds in size).

They would take a clay pot with a conical shaped lid and pour about a gallon of high test cane alcohol into the bottom of the clay pot.

Then a stone was placed in the bottom of the clay pot.

The stone was just high/tall enough that the top of the stone was above the alcohol level.

Then the person would place the hash brick on top of the stone in the clay pot.

Remember that the stone is slightly above the alcohol level so the hash brick isn`t sitting directly in the alcohol.

They would then invert the conical shaped lid and place it on top of the clay pot.

After this they will place the clay pot out in the sun for 5-7 days.

The heat of the sun causes the alcohol to evaporate which then rises and condenses on the inverted lid and then drips back down onto the hash brick in the bottom.

This causes the THC to leach out of the hash brick,and condense in the alcohol in the bottom.

The ladies take a piece of split bamboo and form some MJ bud around the stick, then using thread tie the bud to the stick.

Then they will take the Thai stick and dip it in the hash/alcohol mixture and let it dry.

They may dip the Thai sticks several times,letting the bud dry in between dippings.

Then smoke and enjoy.


eace:


----------



## LassChance (Apr 22, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This is from an old member GanjaGuru
> 
> Some of the longer serving members will remember him
> 
> ...



I only had opium once, but I never forgot it.  Certainly the best high of all.  I remember closing my eyes and maiking "mind movies", sort of awake and dreaming...but I could control the dream...make it go however I wanted it to. I can see how you could get addicted REAL quick.  Fabulous stuff.

I tried to grow poppies several years in a row, LOL.  Man...it gave me a whole new respect for the Opium trade.  Those suckers are hard to grow and each flower produces a small DROP of raw O. You have to take a blade and just barely scratch the surface of the pod, wait a few hours and carefully collect the one little drop...It must take 100 flowers or more to produce one gram of O.  Talk about "labor intensive"!  For sure nobody will ever grow opium poppies widescale in America.  Only a thrid world place where people are willing to work like a dog for a few pennies a day can produce opium. I never got more than enough to sipe a drop on a joint.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow this brings back memories.

going down to visit my older brother at college. His buddy was there. Opened up his backpack and pulled out a paper bag. Inside were 50-75 Thai sticks. The cover was a thin cloth similar to what blonde hash came in. It had what seemed to be a silk screened face of a older wizard looking guy...
Other than the one time I tried angle dust, I have NEVER been as high as I was off that.:afroweed: That was in the mid to late 70's.. If I remember right it was 25$ for one. It seemed to be about a 1/4 oz. including the stick.....:joint:


----------



## winstonwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

Great trip down memory lane.

I only did opiated hash once, but it was a genuinely memorable experience. Opiated hash. Grand Funk Railroad. Madison Square Garden. Quite an evening.


----------

